# args und Parameter-Bitte um Hilfe!



## Miri (6. Jun 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und leider ziemlichen Zeitdruck.  

Die Aufgabe lautet:
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das die über die Konsole übergebenen Parameter. ihre Anzahl und die Anzahl der Zeichen jedes Parameters ausgibt.
Der Fall, in dem keine Parameter übergeben werden, soll auch beachtet werden.

Komme irgendwie nicth klar. Mein Programm läuft nicht richtig. Kann mir bitte jemand meinen Fehler korrigieren? Sonst werde ich noch wahnsinnig.





```
public class aufgabe2 

{
public static void main(String[] args) 

	{
	if (args.length == 0) 
	// Wurden Parameter bergeben? wenn nein - dok.Ausgabe, wenn ja - geforderte Ausgaben

		{ 
		System.out.println("\nEs wurden keine Parameter uebergeben.");
		}

	else 
	
		{
		System.out.println("\nEs wurden Parameter uebergeben.\n" +"\nDie Auswertung erfolgt nach geforderter Reihenfolge.\n");
		System.out.println("Folgende Parameter wurden uebergeben:");
		//Ausgabe der Parameter durch for-Schleife

		for (int i=0; i<args.length; i++) 
			
			{
			System.out.println(i +1+ ".: " + args[i]);
			};

		int anzParm = 0; 
		// Anzahl der Parameter gespeichert in int-Variable und Ausgabe

		for (int i=0; i<args.length; i++) 
			
			{
			anzParm++;
			};

		System.out.println("\nDie Anzahl der eingegeben Parameter betraegt " + anzParm + "\n"); 
		// Anzahl der Parameterzeichen

		for (int i=0; i<args.length; i++) 
			
			{
			System.out.println("Parameter " + (i+1) + " hat " + args[i].length() + " Zeichen.");
			};
		}
	}
}
```

Vielen Dank
Miri


----------



## Destiny1985 (6. Jun 2005)

Schau mal ob dir dieser Thread evtl weiterhilft

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14165&highlight=args


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2005)

Was willst du denn? Das funktioniert doch.
Deine Formatierung ist allerdings ziemlich hässlich, du hast unnötige ';' und das hier ist echt dämlich:

```
for (int i=0; i<args.length; i++)
         
         {
         anzParm++;
         };

      System.out.println("\nDie Anzahl der eingegeben Parameter betraegt " + anzParm + "\n");
```
stattdessen einfach 

```
System.out.println("\nDie Anzahl der eingegeben Parameter betraegt " + args.length + "\n");
```


----------



## Destiny1985 (6. Jun 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und das hier ist echt dämlich:...




geht auch 'ne ecke netter !


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2005)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist ja nicht böse gemeint, aber die Länge das Arrays als Abbruchbedingung für eine for-Schleife zu benutzen um eben diese Länge des Array zu bestimmen ist, und da wird mir Miri sicher recht geben, nunmal echt dämlich  :wink:


----------



## Destiny1985 (6. Jun 2005)

joa, wusst schon das du es nicht böse meinst, aber kam halt nicht sehr nett rüber 

sicher ist es unsinn, aber da miri wohl anfänger ist, passiert sowas schon mal !

back 2 topic !


----------



## Sky (6. Jun 2005)

Miri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Programm läuft nicht richtig. Kann mir bitte jemand meinen Fehler korrigieren?


 ...wenn Du mal sagst, was Dir am Programmablauf nicht gefällt...


----------



## Miri (6. Jun 2005)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden!

@Wildcard: Okay, bin jetzt erst auf die Idee gekommen die Parameter gleich bei der Ausführung mit anzugeben   
Das wußte ich nicht. Naja, aller Anfang ist schwer!

@Destiny: Danke für die Verteidigung  :wink:


----------

